# Garmin Edge 500 - no map view?



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I picked up an Edge 500 to replace my aging Edge 305. In general I really like the updates to the 500. However, am I just missing it or does the Edge 500 not show a map view like the Edge 305 did? Sort of like a Course view but no course to follow but instead a breadcrumb track of where you've been.

Thanks.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

The 500 doesn't have the ability to view a map, to my knowledge. The 800 does.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

GTR2ebike said:


> The 500 doesn't have the ability to view a map, to my knowledge. The 800 does.


Thanks.

Seems like the one glaring omission to me, I guess I can live without it but would definitely prefer it. Everything about the 500 over the Edge 305 I think is great.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

randyharris said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Seems like the one glaring omission to me, I guess I can live without it but would definitely prefer it. Everything about the 500 over the Edge 305 I think is great.


Completely intentional omission


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Completely intentional omission


do tell.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

randyharris said:


> do tell.


To get people to buy the 800...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

randyharris said:


> do tell.


The 500 is a road optimized model. A lot of people who buy it don't want mapping but they want all the other sensors. If you want mapping, buy a 705 or 800 or a mapping handheld. You have lots of options.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

GTR2ebike said:


> To get people to buy the 800...


I don't see why the 500 couldn't still do bread crumb maps like the 305 did, and then one of the big up-sells to the 800 of course is base maps.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

You can follow one of your pre-drawn routes on the Edge 500, but yeah, its really just a cyclocomputer that can record a route and give you all the metrics based on your position. 
I really wanted to like the Edge 500, but need a GPS receiver that can aid with exploration/endurance racing route following/bikepacking/other outdoor activities and can't justify buying the Edge 705 or 800 for what feature sets they have. I am getting the etrex 30 today instead.

Here is a video of a guy using the Edge 500 to demonstrate how you can follow a pre-ridden route, he uses the "SAG vehicle" example for why this might be useful.
Using a Garmin Edge 500 for Car Navigation - YouTube

Hope that you find something useful there.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

forgiven_nick said:


> You can follow one of your pre-drawn routes on the Edge 500, but yeah, its really just a cyclocomputer that can record a route and give you all the metrics based on your position.
> I really wanted to like the Edge 500, but need a GPS receiver that can aid with exploration/endurance racing route following/bikepacking/other outdoor activities and can't justify buying the Edge 705 or 800 for what feature sets they have. I am getting the etrex 30 today instead.
> 
> Here is a video of a guy using the Edge 500 to demonstrate how you can follow a pre-ridden route, he uses the "SAG vehicle" example for why this might be useful.
> ...


By the sounds of it, you would be better served with good basemaps - I don't need it, just the ability to do courses; love that feature and use it pretty often.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep, the etrex 30 and base maps should serve me well.
So you were already following courses on the 500, but miss the map view?
Sorry, I think I missed something. Does the 305 not suit you're needs currently?
I saw that all your strava tracks have recently been recorded with the 305, right?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

forgiven_nick said:


> Yep, the etrex 30 and base maps should serve me well.
> So you were already following courses on the 500, but miss the map view?
> Sorry, I think I missed something. Does the 305 not suit you're needs currently?
> I saw that all your strava tracks have recently been recorded with the 305, right?


I just upgraded to the 500, haven't even taken it out on the bike yet. 305 was serving my needs, but at several years old and my luck with Garmin products I wanted something new with a warranty.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

The map omission on the Garmin 500 is almost as big a joke as the difficulty in getting a location coord readout from the device. You can be out riding with your Garmin 500, have a stack, and even though you've got a GPS enabled device with you, there is no easy way to get your current location. This is a really dumb omission. Its infuriating when manufacturers deliberately leave useful stuff out. I understand not wanting to clutter the UI up, but make it a user configurable on/off option at least.

The only way I've found to get your location coords from it are to pretend you're doing an altitude calibration - at that point it displays your lat and long. You need to go Menu -> GPS -> Set Elevation. 

You've also got no way to set a waypoint except by starting a new lap.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Keep in mind*

You can buy an edge 200 and a mapping handheld like a oregon 450 for the same cost as an edge 800. I just got an edge 200 and its a great little unit. As far as a cyclecomputer goes its the best I have ever had. easy to set up, locks on to sats fast, and the limited menus and features make it a breeze to use. I use the edge for the 95% of the rides where I know where I am going and use the oregon for the occasional exploration adventure. Great Combo. No HR monitor on the 200 which would bother some but I never even wear mine anyway


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TigWorld said:


> The map omission on the Garmin 500 is almost as big a joke as the difficulty in getting a location coord readout from the device. You can be out riding with your Garmin 500, have a stack, and even though you've got a GPS enabled device with you, there is no easy way to get your current location. This is a really dumb omission. Its infuriating when manufacturers deliberately leave useful stuff out. I understand not wanting to clutter the UI up, but make it a user configurable on/off option at least.
> 
> The only way I've found to get your location coords from it are to pretend you're doing an altitude calibration - at that point it displays your lat and long. You need to go Menu -> GPS -> Set Elevation.
> 
> You've also got no way to set a waypoint except by starting a new lap.


you obviously haven't been paying attention. the Edge 500 is NOT a GPS intended for navigation. it is a training computer. nothing more. nothing less. upset by that? be angry at yourself for buying a product ill-suited to your needs. return it and get something better suited to what you need.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*I hear ha TIG*

It does seem like the Edge 200 and 500 would benifit from at least edge 305 level navigation capablilty but it does not seem like a joke to me. Garmin is trying to make some cheaper sleeker and easier to use devices. If you want to do waypoints and get your coordinates get an edge 305. They have gotten pretty cheap and are still a very powerful unit. I have a broken one you can have if you want to send it to garmin and pay the fee to have it repaired.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

:nono:


NateHawk said:


> you obviously haven't been paying attention. the Edge 500 is NOT a GPS intended for navigation. it is a training computer. nothing more. nothing less. upset by that? be angry at yourself for buying a product ill-suited to your needs. return it and get something better suited to what you need.


Easy tiger. Who died and made you Garmin fan boi of the week?

I really like the 500. What it does, it does well. Its just that as a long time owner of Garmin GPS products, buying another GPS enabled product from a world-leading GPS manufacturer, I had no idea that it would not have some fundamental GPS functions like showing me my current location or allowing me to set a waypoint. This is sort of like buying a bike computer and finding that the manufacturer has deliberately left off the odometer function. After all, the unit does need to know your location to work, and it continuously sets "waypoints" to record your track.

I've got an etrax Vista HCx which has been a great and solid performer for many years, so I don't need the 500 for navigation or more advanced GPS functionality.

The point I'm making, is that Garmin have deliberately nobbled the 500 in circumstances where it would cost nothing to have some additional functionality in the unit. Garmin nake far cheaper GPS devices that have many more features.

Is there anything wrong in complaining? What's the worse that could happen? Someone from Garmin might read this and decide to re-introduce some functionality in the next version? A Garmin competitor might decide to bring new competition to the marketplace offering better functionality.

NateHawk - I just don't see what your problem is.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TigWorld said:


> :nono:
> 
> Easy tiger. Who died and made you Garmin fan boi of the week?
> 
> ...


My problem is with people who don't pay attention to product literature before they buy something and when it doesn't work to their expectations, they whine about the manufacturer deliberately making the product incorrectly as compared with the item they actually wanted. You are not the first and you won't be the last.

Plenty of folks buy items then decide they don't meet their needs (myself included) and then sell or return them to buy something better. That is not the manufacturer's fault.

When I bought an Edge 705 and found that I never used the training functions or the HRM, I did not blame Garmin for it. I cut my losses and sold the device so I could buy what did have more of the features I wanted.

Then there are folks like shiggy who have legitimate problems and have legit complaints.

In this case you are blaming Garmin because you are unhappy about a feature that Garmin never claimed the device had. GPS does not always mean maps must be displayed or that location even needs to be calculated. When was the last time you saw an ATM that showed a map of where you were located or that gave you lat/long coordinates?

The edge 500 is a training computer. It lets you track fitness performance on a bike. Waypoints and maps are not essential to that purpose. Many people don't want maps and the extra bulk associated with them...people like many roadies, the people this device is marketed for.

If you bought this wanting or expecting maps, that is your fault and you don't have a legitimate gripe against anyone but yourself. If you are just pissing and moaning to piss and moan, I am calling you out on it.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you even bother reading my post before you went off on your repeat rant? HTF do you know what research I did and didn't do before getting the 500?

How in the world do you think Garmin are ever going to make a better product if people don't express their views and in what way is that suddenly your problem that you need to "call people out on it". 

Garmin have already done multiple firmware upgrades, adding workouts, one second recording setting and some power related features that people wanted/asked for that were not included in the original firmware. Should the people that asked for that not have done so?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

GTR2ebike said:


> To get people to buy the 800...


Yeah, I got suckered that way. Although, with the OSM trail maps, it got me unlost.


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> Did you even bother reading my post before you went off on your repeat rant? HTF do you know what research I did and didn't do before getting the 500?
> 
> How in the world do you think Garmin are ever going to make a better product if people don't express their views and in what way is that suddenly your problem that you need to "call people out on it".
> 
> Garmin have already done multiple firmware upgrades, adding workouts, one second recording setting and some power related features that people wanted/asked for that were not included in the original firmware. Should the people that asked for that not have done so?


I think the point he is trying to make is that the feature list of the 500 is not to have mapping. Garmin purposely didn't put that in. It allows them to differentiate it from other products such as the 800, which they can then charge a premium for when they do include mapping. It exactly same as the new car model...cheaper models have less features and cost less, more expensive have upgraded and additional features. You're never going to get all the features unless you buy the most expensive no matter how much you wish your car had them! 

I agree that users should point out what could be better, but the items you have mentioned are really enhancements to existing features of the 500, not new features.

I have the 500 and use it strictly for training, not for navigation. my friend has the 800 and he of course can navigate with it.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

The 500 is exactly what I wanted! A small gps enabled cyclecomputer to help me with my training. My mapping gps (legend cx) is great to throw in the backpack if I go exploring and want to mark waypoints etc.
Different people have different needs. The 500atches my needs perfectly.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I fully understand that the 500 was never going to do mapping. I too use a proper GPS for mapping. I wouldn't expect garmin ever to add mapping to the 500 and they have never said that it would do mapping.

I just think it would be good as a safety feature if it had an easy way to display your current location in the event of an emergency. That's not a big feature, it wouldn't take away from 800 sales etc. Your location is discoverable by setting a bogus elevation point (so its sort of already in there), but if you don't know this it may not be easy to discover this at the moment you need to give emergency services your coords for an evac.

I think many people might assume when they buy a GPS enabled device that it would have some easy way to display their location coords.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> I fully understand that the 500 was never going to do mapping. I too use a proper GPS for mapping. I wouldn't expect garmin ever to add mapping to the 500 and they have never said that it would do mapping.
> 
> I just think it would be good as a safety feature if it had an easy way to display your current location in the event of an emergency. That's not a big feature, it wouldn't take away from 800 sales etc. Your location is discoverable by setting a bogus elevation point (so its sort of already in there), but if you don't know this it may not be easy to discover this at the moment you need to give emergency services your coords for an evac.
> 
> I think many people might assume when they buy a GPS enabled device that it would have some easy way to display their location coords.


A lot of talk on here about mapping and navigating etc...

Please understand I started this thread because my Garmin Edge 305 had the ability to show a breadcrumb map of where I have been. Garmin called this the 'Map View', that's all I'm talking about. Not base maps or relief maps or anything fancy. The same view you get in Courses, but without a Course.

I get the thought that they left it out to entice people to go to the 800, but I think it's apples and oranges and that it's a shame the 500 doesn't have that Map View, if it did, I really don't think it would deter any 800 sales, and it would make for more people who are happier with their 500 that upgraded from a 305.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

+1 to Randy
+1 to Tig World

I agree, even though I still would want base maps and other features of a hand held gps, it seems like the edge 200 and 500 are lacking key features that would be easy to add. JMHO. 
Those two models seem very different than all the other edge models and I wonder why Garmin didn't just make a new product line for them. Those of us who have had the 305, naturally expected the 500, since it was in the same product line with a higher model number to be similar, but have a few more features, not less. I always understood from day one when it came out that the 500 was much different and lacked key features that I would want in a gps based computer. Almost every friend that I race and train with have edge 500's, and they are great tools for what they use them for, but not so great for what I want to do.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would not be surprised if Garmin releases a "true" update to the 305 that offers exactly what you guys are asking for at some point. 

But, aside from the mount, do any of you have any actual problems with the 305?

I get the feeling that in releasing the 200 and 500, Garmin was filling some holes in its cycling product lineup. The 800 was essentially an update to the 705 with better mapping.

There are obviously people who are perfectly happy with the features that the 200 and 500 offer. And the 800 is a pretty big step up in features and price from the 500. I think there's room for something in-between.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> But, aside from the mount, do any of you have any actual problems with the 305?


For anyone riding distance the 305 is fundamentally flawed by its short battery life. Me and my riding buddies (4 of us in total) have all upgraded from the 305 to the Edge 500 because of the short battery life on the 305. In real world use, the 305 from a fresh charge and using the HR monitor gets around 8-10 hours. If you head out for a whole day ride the battery will often give out before you get back. The 305 would also regularly suffer from lock-ups en route which could only be cured by waiting for the device to turn itself off or having the battery run out. Also, 2 out 3 of the remaining 305's have died, but they have seen a lot of km over several years.

The Edge 500 has about double the battery life of the 305. It'll pretty much do a two day ride without recharge.

The Edge 800 is full of a lot of stuff that we didn't want in a bike computer, but its not as utilitarian for going bush like my Etrex HCx (eg. touchscreen, no replaceable batteries etc.). It also has a shorter battery life than the 500 and is heavier. Also you can pretty much buy an Edge 500 plus an Etrex for less than an Edge 800.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How old were the onboard batteries? Even LiIon rechargeables need replacing from time to time. Part of the reason user-replaceables are important IMO. And if they had lower capacity to begin with (face it, higher capacity batteries get smaller and cheaper over time) that would make it especially noticeable.

I got an Oregon 450 and a Forerunner 205 for less than the cost of the Edge 705 + hrm and speed/cad so the Edge models are definitely expensive especially within a year or two from release (for that matter they all are which is why I prefer not to be an early adopter)


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

We used to get about 10 hours when new. Dropped to around 8 hours after a year of use (maybe 100-200 charges).

I agree 100% that user replaceable batteries are a big plus. Fortunately, the Edge 500 is relatively easy to pull apart if you have the special really small torx screwdriver. 4 screws gets the back off, 3 more gets the circuit board out and underneath is the battery. It connects to the unit with a plug, so if Garmin sold these batteries as a spare part it would be a 5min job to replace.

Does anyone know if they sell the batteries as spare parts?










More pics and info on battery etc here.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

don't believe they sell them as spare parts. I think they're like i-devices where if you need a new battery, you have to send the device to the mfr for a replacement. that's probably what most refurb Garmins are...seems to me if you have a problem, they just send you a refurb so they can tinker with the one you sent in on their own time.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

It's weird to me that there are a number of similar batteries -- including the wired connector -- that can be purchased for Garmin GPS units but not for the Edge 500.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a link to some map-like functionality of the 500:



It does not constitute mapping per se, but it does accomplish a few of the objectives that were asked for by posters here.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Forgive me for not looking into it more, but do you have to follow a track you previously created to enter the Courses mode? You cannot load up another track to the Edge 500 that you are planning to follow, but haven't ridden yourself before, or can you?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

In the tutorial I linked to, he appears to be creating the route with a google-map-like interface and exporting it as a TCX.

As you may surmise, I haven't actually tried it myself yet. But I will.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Amen!*



NateHawk said:


> My problem is with people who don't pay attention to product literature before they buy something and when it doesn't work to their expectations, they whine about the manufacturer deliberately making the product incorrectly as compared with the item they actually wanted.


Amen! With the Internet and people like yourself generously taking the time to continually answer the same questions over and over, there is no excuse for not choosing the right GPS. And Garmin has a nice "compare" feature on their site people should try before they buy. I also recommend, if you can afford it, to pay for a few extra features because you may eventually grow into them once you get into using a GPS.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

The problem I see for Garmin with the 500 is that its not much of an upgrade for people with the 305. Also, it appears to loose features. (Though I hear its supposed to have better calorie calculation).

In fact, my 305 is getting flaky now. After researching the 500 I'm once again looking for a repair or refurb 305.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Randy, 

If you need turn-by-turn handlebar/stem mounted GPS mapping/navagayion, then you need a different device.

If you just want the insurance of having GPS mapping capability, you can get that on your smartphone for 2 or 3 dollars via Motion-X GPS. Works extremely well for me on my iphone on the rare occasion I get lost.


----------



## Peter D (May 20, 2013)

*Exactly! The breadcrumb trail of Edge 205 and 305 so useful! 500/510 deal breaker*

My 305 is lost and I've been shopping for a replacement. The 500/510 seemed like a good option, about the same price point and overall size. I nearly pulled the trigger but I noticed that waypoints/locations are not supported on 500/510 so I looked further and found this thread. Nobody should make the mistake that it's mapping we're looking for ... rather it's the squigly line on a map page as available on 205 & 305, along with waypoints/locations and ability to mark same. For mountain biking that line is the difference between getting lost and finding my way. I am so disappointed that to get this kind of feature I have to spend a lot more money on a much larger device. The 305 is no longer available new so I'm stuck. Not happy with Garmin about this removal of a basic feature!



randyharris said:


> A lot of talk on here about mapping and navigating etc...
> 
> Please understand I started this thread because my Garmin Edge 305 had the ability to show a breadcrumb map of where I have been. Garmin called this the 'Map View', that's all I'm talking about. Not base maps or relief maps or anything fancy. The same view you get in Courses, but without a Course.
> 
> I get the thought that they left it out to entice people to go to the 800, but I think it's apples and oranges and that it's a shame the 500 doesn't have that Map View, if it did, I really don't think it would deter any 800 sales, and it would make for more people who are happier with their 500 that upgraded from a 305.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

Buy a used 305 Off ebay. They go for around 80 bucks. Even if its faulty garmin will exchange it with a refurbished unit for 75 dollars.


----------



## Peter D (May 20, 2013)

*Used 305 ebay $125 w/ new battery and vibration fix*



Pedalfaraway said:


> Buy a used 305 Off ebay. They go for around 80 bucks. Even if its faulty garmin will exchange it with a refurbished unit for 75 dollars.


Good idea ... that's what I have done. It was $125 but has new battery (seller fixes 205's and 305's) and has "vibration fix".

Thanks to good info in this thread I didn't spend 2x or 3x to get something I would not like (a 500 or 510 with no breadcrumb trail and location marking).


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Magellan Cyclo 100 

These have a "breadcrumb" feature. New for $150


----------



## Peter D (May 20, 2013)

I'd look into that but it's not available in my country.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Your profile says you are from the USA.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

The 500 does not have this but the 510 does.


----------

